# Thoughts and Prayers for Henry



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets all remember our long time dedicated forum moderator Henry today as he undergoes cardiac surgery today . He has served this country's military and moderated this forum from the beginning .Thank you . Get well soon Henry . Look forward to having you back .


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Prayers are with you Henry..


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Best wishes and prayers to Henry for a speedy recovery!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The medical community knows how to create a strong heart. Henry will be back soon and strong!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Keep strong and safe Henry


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Henry. Be well. May the operation go smoothly and your recovery be swift. We’re all here for you.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hoping and praying for you Bud.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Prayers for Henry and family.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

You got this Henry


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Good luck, may the doctors be blessed in your surgery, wishing speedy recovery!
ukj


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Positive vibes headed your way Henry


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Best of luck Henry, sending Prayers your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hoping for a speedy recovery. Prayers sent.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Henry, praying for you buddy!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Prayers and Positivity to you,Get well soon.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Praying you have a quick recovery Henry!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wishing you all the best Henry and a fast recovery


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm wondering how Henry is doing today ? I hope he posts soon with good news .🙏


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh Heeeenry! We are all concerned. Please give us some good news.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sling'n Prayers your way Henry and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey I was just wondered if anyone had heard anything from Henry yet? I understand that surgery is a butt kicker though so he’s probably pretty out of it.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Henry, hope your road to recovery is a smooth and short one


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the prayers and good wishes, and God bless you all. My surgery went very well, and I almost immediately felt better and stronger.I got back home yesterday at about 6:30 PM. I've had both old school (ZIpper Club) and new school surgeries, and the new beats the heck out of the old. The only physical restrictions are no heavy lifting for 5 days and no driving for 2 days. Doctors, nurses, and staff were all very competent, and pleasant. A very special tip of the hat to Baylor CHI St Lukes Medical Center in Houston, one of the best in the world.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Good job on you making it happen Henry. Time to start making plans for the next 55 years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Thanks for the prayers and good wishes, and God bless you all. My surgery went very well, and I almost immediately felt better and stronger.I got back home yesterday at about 6:30 PM. I've had both old school (ZIpper Club) and new school surgeries, and the new beats the heck out of the old. The only physical restrictions are no heavy lifting for 5 days and no driving for 2 days. Doctors, nurses, and staff were all very competent, and pleasant. A very special tip of the hat to Baylor CHI St Lukes Medical Center in Houston, one of the best in the world.


Welcome back Henry !


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Great news Henry. Man, it’s amazing how far they’ve come with that stuff. I sure am glad they don’t have to do it the way they used to anymore.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great news indeed Henry, glad to hear it went well brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is awesome Henry, Good you will be back on your feet so quick


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad to see you back and doing better! Stay safe.


----------

